# Are you living in the same house?



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you living in the same house together but living separate lives?

I have three friends living this way that are not sure what do do.

I have told them about this forum but I don't think they have checked it out.

They all claim money reasons but I see it as not wanting to give up their yuppie lifestyles and keeping up appearances.

Is it easier to reconcile a marriage by living in the same home?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are they working at trying to solve the problems, or just filling in time (with regards to their marriage, at least). Being in the same house but trying to ignore the issues seems like it will just cause resentments to fester. And it might just be a matter of time before one of them finds someone who floats their boat. As in, they're ripe for an affair, if they're just living with a roommate that they've come to resent. 

Just my $0.02 worth...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

We're separated living in the same house, ugh. It's listed though and I may get out soon if it sells or not. It will be tight financially with splitting the mortgage and rent on my own but probably worth it.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I know two of the couples are building resentment and there is infidelity troubles too.

The third couple, I'm not sure about. It seemed to be a happy marriage that has an empty nest (possible) problem going on. 

I know the first two couples are very toxic and I think would be better off living apart. I think they don't want to give up their nice homes and cars....


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I lived in a lonely marriage for years and it is hard to be with someone who does not love you anymore. 

I wonder if reconciliation is more successful with in-house separations or living apart.


----------



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

In my past I have split immediately after deciding the relationship was over. It was better for me and gave me clarity.

However, my marriage isn't working well. We have an extra bedroom and his schedule will be crazy, possibly allowing the excuse of him sleeping in the other room. IDK. I read this thread to see what works and it doesn't sound like an ideal situation. Although, in mine, I would be hoping to work things out... I'm not sure if we're going to sleep separately.... I have about a week, maybe 2 before he comes home.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

We are living separately in the same house,with him having an apt else where, as me too, but not living separate lives, but yet, not lives living together by any stretch of the imagination.

Our lives are so unsettled, and not good in anyway because neither one of us has the "balls" to do what we should because we've been glued at the hips for way to long. 


~sammy


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

We live together - mainly because we have kids and bought property in an expensive town. If/when we make more money and the kids are older, at least one person will move out.

We're cool - we're separated, but still legally married. We have separate lives, kind of a "mine, yours and ours" scenario.


----------

